# Sunday Oldie



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Fancied a bit of blue so wearing these two so far....

*Accutron 218, dated `N0` (1970)*










*Rotary c1960`s, 21 Jewel A.S.Cal2063 Automatic*










I`m considering putting the Rotary on a mesh in the New Year


----------



## compas (Oct 13, 2006)

Litle Certina for me today










Merry Xmas!!

S!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Accurist L248 today, now on a Bund...


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Started off with a Seiko.


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

Orfina today


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

compas said:


> Litle Certina for me today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is really nice and clean, love those hands!


----------



## knuteols (Feb 22, 2006)

Nice Orfina - almost reminds me of some of the old Hamiltons in style - very unusual!

I'm going with a Timex 21 for now










As Christmas Eve is closing in on us I'll switch to my Universal Geneve










A Merry Christmas to everyone


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

This tired Mortima this morning...


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Old Racine spelled backwards Enicar with enamel dial mind you on read leather now


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Have been giving this one an airong this morning, really do not wear it enough nowadays.......










But have just changed over to this one for a very old afternoon


















Best regards David


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

orfina here aswell ,one of the few vintage pieces i have left ,i can feel a buying spree building up after xmas


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

1968 Omega Seamaster for me today.




























It wasn't until I saw my photo's that I realised that it still has the original Omega marked crystal









Have a great Christmas all.

Cheers

Gary


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

chris l said:


> This tired Mortima this morning...


I`ve got one of those Chris, nice watch keeps good time









Whatever you do be very careful if you use polywatch on the crystal, I did and it stripped all the `gold` plating off









Anyway I`ve swapped over to thses two this afternoon....

*Citizen Newmaster, cal.1800 Series 17 Jewels Manual Wind*










*Seiko Manual Wind, Cal6602 17 Jewels, Made in October 1967*


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

Seiko for me today:










Regards

Mark


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

"Whatever you do be very careful if you use polywatch on the crystal, I did and it stripped all the `gold` plating off ..."

I wish I'd spoken to you a month ago, Mac... look at the poor lugs....

It appears that any thing removes the "gold"!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

chris l said:


> "Whatever you do be very careful if you use polywatch on the crystal, I did and it stripped all the `gold` plating off ..."
> 
> I wish I'd spoken to you a month ago, Mac... look at the poor lugs....
> 
> It appears that any thing removes the "gold"!


Shame really, it is a nice looking watch


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Having a "Speedy" Sunday today









Started off with a 1045 and now on the Pro 










Mike


----------



## mart broad (May 24, 2005)

Love the "Speedies"

Aviation,now on Breitbling leather

Martin


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Time for another swap over, to these two now....

*Perona 17 Jewels c1960`s/`70`s?*










*Timex #24 Pin-pallet manual wind movement Made in `Great Britain` 1976.*


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Changed to this Tissot now.


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Thought I'd have a change. This one hasn't been worn in ages, no reason why really.



















Here's looking forward to tomorrow.

Cheers

Gary


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

I've gone for this today


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

This one for me.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Roy said:


> This one for me.


Nice one Roy, that`ll get PG, Knut & Electro Hawk drooling


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Nice one Roy, that`ll get PG, Knut & Electro Hawk drooling


That was the idea.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Roy said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Nice one Roy, that`ll get PG, Knut & Electro Hawk drooling
> ...


A cunning plan


----------

